# I thought namecalling was not allowed here.



## Doormat (Dec 18, 2006)

mike907 
Registered User


Join Date: Jan 2004
Location: Williamstown, NJ
Posts: 13 Can we ban this loser? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reading Doormat's posts in his "home" forum, he's just as loved there as he is here. I'm guessing he's a kid with nothing better to do than try to rile up people in chat rooms. Good luck with your cyber girlfriends dude.... 



It's a real shame that many people feel they must call others names when they cannot refute their factual posts.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Thats*

Why the post was closed. Nuf said.


----------



## Doormat (Dec 18, 2006)

RuddeDogg said:


> Why the post was closed. Nuf said.



Mike's post should be removed.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Why?*

You're upset because he called you a loser? You need to get thicker skin. I've seen guys called worse on this board. The post was closed before it went any further. If you don't like that mike907post wasn't removed or he was not banned that's to bad. Before things got out of hand the thread was closed. If you don't like how I moderate th New Jersey board then don't post here. BTW, your post in the open foroum just shows how childish you really are.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

RuddeDogg said:


> You're upset because he called you a loser? You need to get thicker skin. I've seen guys called worse on this board. The post was closed before it went any further. If you don't like that mike907post wasn't removed or he was not banned that's to bad. Before things got out of hand the thread was closed. If you don't like how I moderate th New Jersey board then don't post here. BTW, your post in the open foroum just shows how childish you really are.


Right on Dogg- 

Doormat- You called folks greedy, you intimated they can't read, need to pick up a dictionary- and then get upset when they get defensive with you.

Grow up!


----------

